# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ‘Yahudiler güçsüz değil' dedi, CNN'den kovuldu

## bozok

*‘Yahudiler güçsüz değil’ dedi, CNN’den kovuldu*

*Amerikan haber kuruluşu CNN’in Kübalı sunucusu Rick Sanchez, bir röportajı sırasında Yahudiler ve Yahudi komedyen-sunucu Jon Stewart’la ilgili iğneleyici sözler sarf etmesi üzerine işten kovuldu*

00:11 | 03 Ekim 2010



_CNN sunucusu Rick Sanchez (solda), röportajda Yahudi komedyen Jon Stewart’ı da (sağda) sert şekilde eleştirdi._

Sanchez, geçen perşembe günü XM Radyosu’na verdiği röportajda, programında sürekli kendisiyle alay eden Jon Stewart için “bağnaz” dedi. Sunucunun, “Stewart da sizin gibi bir azınlık mensubu, bir Yahudi” demesi üzerine ise Sanchez kahkaha atarak alaycı bir dille şunları söyledi: “Tabii, tabii... Gerçekten de çok güçsüz insanlar. Lütfen yapmayın. Kimi kandırıyorsunuz?”

Sanchez, daha sonra kendi kanalının yöneticilerini de hedef alarak, “CNN’i yönetenler de, diğer kanalların yöneticileri de Stewart gibi. Bu ülkedeki Yahudilerin baskı altındaki bir azınlık grup olduğunu söylemek çok saçma” diye devam etti. 

Yahudi kuruluşları, Sanchez’den bu sözlerini geri almasını istedi. CNN’den önceki gün yapılan açıklamada da, “Rick Sanchez artık şirketimizde çalışmıyor. Kurumumuza verdiği emekler için kendisine teşekkür ederiz” denildi.


*MİLLİYET*

----------

